# Question about signatures



## WhiteTiger (Oct 27, 2003)

I have seen a few Blackbelt certificates with SGM Parker's signature that were dated after his death, and I don't mean 2 or 3 days for even weeks I mean as late as 1995; And another certificate with J.T. Wills signature dated 1999.  Was it common practice among EPAK schools to rubber-stamp these signatures?  In many traditional circles these certificates would be considered worthless, even though the bearer may have legitimate knowledge his diploma is technically a forgery.  How do EPAK schools view this?  Isn't this sort of thing frowned upon?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhiteTiger _
> *I have seen a few Blackbelt certificates with SGM Parker's signature that were dated after his death, and I don't mean 2 or 3 days for even weeks I mean as late as 1995; And another certificate with J.T. Wills signature dated 1999.  *



Wow, I can't talk for others, but it sounds bogus to me.


----------



## WhiteTiger (Oct 28, 2003)

Perhaps I should clarify that there were other signatures on the certificates as well, those of the actual instructor of the individuals.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 28, 2003)

Gentlemen,
If you look more closely at the IKKA Black Belt Certificates that were produced after Mr. Parker's death in 1990 you will see that the title under the signature block where you see Ed Parkers signature was changed from "President" to "Sr. Grandmaster/Founder". The second signature block that used to have the "Vice President" signature was also change to "President of the Board of Directors". I believe this was done when Mrs. Parker absolved the existing IKKA at the time of her late husbands death.


----------

